# WalMart Fabric Dept



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I was in WalMart this morning getting some fabric. I was telling the clerk how proud I was that they still had fabric, and asked how much longer would it be until it closed. She said, right now, they are scheduled to close in 2010 and that it had been delayed two different times because of people calling and complaining. I told her that I'd done my share and she said to keep calling and complaining to home office, not the store. Who knows, things can change again by 2010. So, this is a reminder to everyone. If you still have fabric in your local WalMart, keep calling or e-mailing WalMart.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I sure hope and PRAY they stop closing the fabric dept, that is the only place we have in our town to buy fabric.
I have called, but I will call again.:gossip:
bopeep


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

The one near me in Ontario closed their fabric section too. :-( 
I'm not even a serious sewer either. The only other place to get fabric from is crazy expensive. I feel for people who relied on WallyWorlds lower prices. They will now have to travel a very long distance for deals.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Why not shop online? I buy almost all of my supplies online, you can almost always find things for less money.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Country Lady, what city in Miss? I am not far from some Wally worlds in Miss and I would love to know which ones still have the fabric without traveling all the way over there to be dissappointed. We still have one in Mobile, Al. but, they have cut back alot on what they carry. They also only carry Simplicity patterns now.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

PETSNEGGS said:


> Country Lady, what city in Miss? I am not far from some Wally worlds in Miss and I would love to know which ones still have the fabric without traveling all the way over there to be dissappointed. We still have one in Mobile, Al. but, they have cut back alot on what they carry. They also only carry Simplicity patterns now.


The one in Laurel and two in Hattiesburg still have fabric, though they have cut down some. I check the bargain tables everytime I go in. They continually get different stuff in.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CJ said:


> Why not shop online? I buy almost all of my supplies online, you can almost always find things for less money.


Do you feel you still buy for less online, even when paying shipping or do you get free shipping?


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't mind buying online - when there is a distance to travel, since it is cheaper to pay postage and handling than to fill your gastank.... figure out your miles per gallon- how many miles round trip and then add it up...... I love seeing fabric in person - sometimes it is not quite what I want, but do enough quiting, or sewing to get rid of it. I'm seldom disappointed.


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for tell us I will call and bug them ...


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Walmart is still planning to discontinue ALL fabric departments in all stores. The Walmarts that still carry fabric are planning to discontinue the fabric departments during that stores next remodle. Every store is remodled every 5-7 years. 

That's why we need to flood Walmart with emails and telephone calls. They WILL listen if enough people chime in. It's what's kept the fabric departments alive in the stores that still have them.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

The Wal-Mart where I usually go just closed their fabric department. Now the only places to go around here are fabric stores and maybe one craft store. CJ, I think you are right, online is probably the way to go, considering we live 25-30 miles from anywhere I can find fabric. But I'll miss being able to feel the fabric when I'm shopping. 

BlueberryChick


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The fabric dept in the Martin, TN Walmart is still going strong. Of course it is the only place to buy fabric within a 50 mile radius and we have a couple of pretty good sized rural towns close by. My best friend lives in Spring Hill, TN and she told me of the fabric dept closing in the Franklin, TN store not too long ago BUT there are tons of other craft/fabric stores in that area as well. I asked the lady in our local Walmart about when they would be closing and she told me that they were not scheduled to close although there are many that were. FWIW, I hope they don't...I too shop online but I still like to go and see the fabric in person. Although I did notice recently that their prices have gone up some.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate buying fabric on line. I need to feel it and see how it hangs and sways. My DH says I don't go "shopping" for fabric. I go to fondle it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Country Lady said:


> Do you feel you still buy for less online, even when paying shipping or do you get free shipping?


Oh heavens yes. I subscribe to a gazillion newsletters that announce sales, etc. I nearly always buy at wholesale prices, 50% off sales, etc. I have a serious sewing addiction, with a big supply of threads, fabrics, stabilizers, etc. I'd never be able to afford what I have if I paid retail for it.

Joann's online does the free shipping all year long once you've bought 3 items. While their prices are never great, when the offer 50% off with free shipping, I take advantage of that and order quilt batting by the roll, or entire bolts of certain fabrics (Osnaburg, Muslin... not much other fabric I use from them).


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Tonya, I have a sign in my studio.

_*Sometimes I sits and sews
And Sometimes I just sits ...
And admires my fabric:*_

:clap:


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Tonya said:


> I hate buying fabric on line. I need to feel it and see how it hangs and sways. My DH says I don't go "shopping" for fabric. I go to fondle it.


 I have to admit that I fondle fabric too. I have to. And I have to take one bolt and put it next to another two or three, to see if it will blend. And then I have to find the right thread and buttons and trim. Buying online has its place, but I really need to buy fashion fabric in person.


----------

